
The Five Easiest Ways to Get Your Identity Stolen - Lightning
http://gizmodo.com/5987376/the-five-easiest-ways-to-get-your-identity-stolen
======
lutusp
The article didn't mention people's annoying, dangerous habit of sending
e-mails to all their friends and acquaintances by dropping their entire
mailing list onto CC: (the list is exposed to all recipients) instead of BCC:
(concealed).

More detail here: <http://arachnoid.com/opinion/help_the_crooks.html>

